# Broke pull start cord



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an 06 750 that I was having a hard time starting to I tried to use the pull starter and I snapped the cord. I was looking online and it shows that they do not sell just the cord. 

Do I really have to replace the whole recoil starter?

I was thinking of just capping off the opening if that is the case. Way too hard to pull start anyways. Any suggestions on the best way to do that would be great.

Or if anyone has one for sale that would be cool as well.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine doesn't even have a pull start


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

At one point there was someone down here that would rebuild them but, I dont know if they do anymore, or even how to get a hold of them... 

You could proabably find someone parting out an older brute (pre-08) and just get one (whole unit) cheap from them. If you are going to just cap it off, I'd just find a little rubber cap from the hardware store, and fill it with silicon, then put it on and put a band-clamp around it. Or you could do the same with the pull-rope handle, so it would at least look stock haha... though, that might entice someone to pull on it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I filled the hole with black silicone.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a pull start assymbly if you are interested in keeping the pull start. It was fairly new and the dog chewed up the handle on it. If you have the handle, you could put it on. My handle is still on it though. It's my second one and bought it from the dealer for 120 something bucks. I also have the first one which I gutted out and siliconed the hole laying around. Or you could do what I did and just buy the 08 cover and block it off. If you are interested in any of mine, let me know. I'll hook you up.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

So I think I figured out what I am going to do. I did a better search in here and found this. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=823&highlight=pull+cord
Does anyone know anymore about doing this


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

If you just broke the rope. You can get a new rope at the dealer for a few bucks. That is what I had to do after I broke mine out riding and had to fix it. Then a week later the recoil itself broke and I still haven't bought a new one.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, you can buy the rope at the dealer for like $5... or you can put a rubber cap on the hole that the rope comes out of and a hose clamp, OR you can get the cover from a 08+ brute 750i and put it on there... the 08+ are fuel injected, and if the battery dies it won't run anyway, so no need for a pull start... so they just put a slick cover on it..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

guess i will be sealing mine while its winter time. Im going to cut the rope & seal it up


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I just ordered the 08' cover and gasket it was like 20 bucks total. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

